# Price Fixin'



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just ordered a box last night, paid 92 EUR for it...thanks to the favorable USD:EUR we've been seeing lately, can pick up some boxes for pretty cheap. 

I've noticed that some sites will constantly update their base price in Euros in order to take advantage of the exchange rate and still make money off of Americans by jiggering their EUR price to boost the dollar price, even when normal changes in the exchange rate ought to give us more buying power.

Case in point, the box that was priced as 92.xx EUR last night, has today been changed to 112 EUR. This arbitrary boosterism on a sometimes day-to-day basis to get more USD out of us irks me...I know the exchange rate fluctuates, but you would think they would at least keep their base prices in Euros relatively flat.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Frinkiac7 said:


> Just ordered a box last night, paid 92 EUR for it...thanks to the favorable USD:EUR we've been seeing lately, can pick up some boxes for pretty cheap.
> 
> I've noticed that some sites will constantly update their base price in Euros in order to take advantage of the exchange rate and still make money off of Americans by jiggering their EUR price to boost the dollar price, even when normal changes in the exchange rate ought to give us more buying power.
> 
> Case in point, the box that was priced as 92.xx EUR last night, has today been changed to 112 EUR. This arbitrary boosterism on a sometimes day-to-day basis to get more USD out of us irks me...I know the exchange rate fluctuates, but you would think they would at least keep their base prices in Euros relatively flat.


That's why i try to use sites that charge in dollars!:smoke:


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Meh, fwiw when the price is right on the Euro-denominated sites, it's still cheaper than some that price in dollars. I just don't like the arbitrary price increases...luckily I am a cheap bastard who never bites unless the price is very, very right, so I haven't been burned yet.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Doesnt really matter to me, I just watch them & buy when they are down.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

lol, are we buying CC's or stocks here? imagine buying shares of habanos s.a.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*For me, price is price*. *If I want, I buy. I do try to be a smart shopper though. When one site sends me an email announcing a big sale*, *9 of 10 times it seems a few other sites try to compete and then BAM...:attention:...out comes the card and let the party arty: begin! *


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

The problem with the EUR's is that my CC charges a 3% transaction fee. So you have to add that in. That being said, the last week was really competitive between some sites. Very good bargains to be had.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Why are price cheap right now is my question?


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

harley33 said:


> The problem with the EUR's is that my CC charges a 3% transaction fee. So you have to add that in. That being said, the last week was really competitive between some sites. Very good bargains to be had.


 That answers a question I was going to ask, without me having to start a thread. Thanks!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

If a signficant percentage of CCs are purchased by Americans and the American economy is in the crapper then that would lead me to believe that CCs are not moving as fast as they once were. 

It may just be that the supply is greater than current demand and that would lead to prices moving down in order to strengthen demand.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> If a signficant percentage of CCs are purchased by Americans and the American economy is in the crapper then that would lead me to believe that CCs are not moving as fast as they once were.
> 
> It may just be that the supply is greater than current demand and that would lead to prices moving down in order to strengthen demand.


Agreed you know they will never tell you the whole story. But i wouldn't surprise me if by the holidays there will be big incentives to purchase!:nod:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

louistogie said:


> Why are price cheap right now is my question?


Supply
Demand
Weakness of the euro
Global Recession

Enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

louistogie said:


> Why are price cheap right now is my question?


Don't look for the hole in the donuts.....


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm gonna call all of my vendors right now and complain about the cheap prices!





























































:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*I think it's funny that they will occasionally have a short 3-4 day "Labor Day" or "Thanksgiving Day" or some other day sale where the holiday isn't recognized any where but in the states.

Just like all retailers they have stock to move and sometimes selling more for less is better than selling very little.
*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey its all good!:tea:
"Never look a gift horse in the mouth":cowboyic9:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

> "Never look a gift horse in the mouth":cowboyic9:


*Or in the tail either.:biggrin:*


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, don't look now but those nice deals seem to have expired and prices are almost back where they were a couple of weeks ago. Of course, today was the day I'd planned to order two boxen. Didn't have the room on my credit card last week :-(


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

PJD said:


> Well, don't look now but those nice deals seem to have expired and prices are almost back where they were a couple of weeks ago. Of course, today was the day I'd planned to order two boxen. Didn't have the room on my credit card last week :-(


*I hate it when that happens.....I always try to keep at least one bullet left in my gun.* *You just never know.:nod:*


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Perfecto Dave said:


> *I hate it when that happens.....I always try to keep at least one bullet left in my gun.* *You just never know.:nod:*


Yep! I keep a pre-paid card fully loaded at all times.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> Yep! I keep a pre-paid card fully loaded at all times.


*Do you get popped for the 3% transaction fee on the prepaids?*


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Perfecto Dave said:


> *Do you get popped for the 3% transaction fee on the prepaids?*


Nope. I use the Wal-Mart Money cards and have never had any extra fees added.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> Nope. I use the Wal-Mart Money cards and have never had any extra fees added.


*I'll have to look into those as an alternative. But it costs you something to purchase the card from WM? So you'll have a little more invested? I guess maybe I've been lucky in doing it the way I am as I don't incur any other fees than what the price is quoted.*


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Perfecto Dave said:


> *I'll have to look into those as an alternative. But it costs you something to purchase the card from WM? So you'll have a little more invested? I guess maybe I've been lucky in doing it the way I am as I don't incur any other fees than what the price is quoted.*


I think he last one I purchased I paid $4 for and I can have up to $500 on it at any one time. I actually keep several of these around. I don't like Credit Cards but with these I always have emergency funds available. I have 2 that I use for cigars and 1 that I keep for emergencies such as mechanical problems. I also keep one loaded for "mad money".


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> I think he last one I purchased I paid $4 for and I can have up to $500 on it at any one time. I actually keep several of these around. I don't like Credit Cards but with these I always have emergency funds available. I have 2 that I use for cigars and 1 that I keep for emergencies such as mechanical problems. I also keep one loaded for "mad money".


*$4 is not bad at all..........Thanks for the info.
Off to Wally World I go. :z
*


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Can you use these Wally World prepaid cards anywhere that takes a regular credit card?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Breakaway500 said:


> Can you use these Wally World prepaid cards anywhere that takes a regular credit card?


I have not had any problems yet. I have used them at restaurants, retail stores, convenience stores, cigar vendors, etc. with no trouble.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Very interesting. Seeing as "Big Brother" will be able to access CC information without court authority starting the first of the year 2011 (yes,they passes a law last year to allow this under "homeland security" guise..),I will have to look into these Wally cards.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> Very interesting. Seeing as "Big Brother" will be able to access CC information without court authority starting the first of the year 2011 (yes,they passes a law last year to allow this under "homeland security" guise..),I will have to look into these Wally cards.


They did it years ago when everyone was getting letters!


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just checked in on our friends and prices are up 20-25%. I know they need to make money, but the dollar sure as hell didn't plunge 20% against the Euro in the past week. This is getting ridiculous...about to cross them off my list!


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Prices again up arbitrarily...box of RASS has a "bonus" $40 to the price above a few weeks ago...other marcas also up over last week. This is getting pretty disgusting...I guess I can cross these guys off my list. Talk about getting gouged.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

They are some crazy price sings, no question. To give them the benefit of the doubt, they are not officially-sanctioned retailers. So they are scraping around in the "gray market" looking for inventory. I suspect there are times when inventory is plentiful and they get good pricing, other times not so much.

Pure speculation on my part, but I think looking at the currency markets is barking up the wrong tree, so to speak. The Euro prices change as much as the dollar-converted pricing, so that's not it. And the swings are pretty radical.

I have a pretty good idea by now when pricing is favorable, so I continue to shop there but only when the prices are reasonable.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, that's my real gripe...when I want to buy (always) and what my idea of reasonable is (much lower than lately) are rather out of sync with the direction these retailers are heading. I will just sit around for now, but I fear some of these price hikes were done with the intention of not bringing them back down. Boxes that were 11x-12x a month ago being 16x now doesn't bode well.


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm really hoping for another killer sale in the next few weeks. Some around here may remember a flood in my house a couple of months ago that trashed a humidor full of prized top-shelf sticks. Well, the insurance company said they'll cover the loss and I now have a cigar budget of close to four-figures to work with. I'm going to sit on that settlement until things look really good then pull the trigger on 4 or 5 boxen. Looking at Boli RCs, Monte 2s, Trini Coloniales as a starting point then maybe more Mag 46s, a second box of Monte 2s or Upmann #2s and one box of something Very Special. Probably either Lusis or Sir Winstons. Not doin' nuthin' till things come down a tad, though!


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

PJD said:


> I'm really hoping for another killer sale in the next few weeks. Some around here may remember a flood in my house a couple of months ago that trashed a humidor full of prized top-shelf sticks. Well, the insurance company said they'll cover the loss and I now have a cigar budget of close to four-figures to work with. I'm going to sit on that settlement until things look really good then pull the trigger on 4 or 5 boxen. Looking at Boli RCs, Monte 2s, Trini Coloniales as a starting point then maybe more Mag 46s, a second box of Monte 2s or Upmann #2s and one box of something Very Special. Probably either Lusis or Sir Winstons. Not doin' nuthin' till things come down a tad, though!


That's great to hear Peter. Glad they took care of you


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> They are some crazy price sings, no question. To give them the benefit of the doubt, they are not officially-sanctioned retailers. So they are scraping around in the "gray market" looking for inventory. I suspect there are times when inventory is plentiful and they get good pricing, other times not so much.
> 
> Pure speculation on my part, but I think looking at the currency markets is barking up the wrong tree, so to speak. The Euro prices change as much as the dollar-converted pricing, so that's not it. And the swings are pretty radical.
> 
> I have a pretty good idea by now when pricing is favorable, so I continue to shop there but only when the prices are reasonable.


That's exactly right Stephen many ship out of Gray Market warehouses in Switzerland. When inventory goes up prices go down.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

PJD said:


> I'm really hoping for another killer sale in the next few weeks. Some around here may remember a flood in my house a couple of months ago that trashed a humidor full of prized top-shelf sticks. Well, the insurance company said they'll cover the loss and I now have a cigar budget of close to four-figures to work with. I'm going to sit on that settlement until things look really good then pull the trigger on 4 or 5 boxen. Looking at Boli RCs, Monte 2s, Trini Coloniales as a starting point then maybe more Mag 46s, a second box of Monte 2s or Upmann #2s and one box of something Very Special. Probably either Lusis or Sir Winstons. Not doin' nuthin' till things come down a tad, though!


Peter
I know you love the 46's,,,,,I too do, but have just discovered the connie 1.....IMHO it is much better. Just a thought..... +100 on the Sir Winstons


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Peter
> I know you love the 46's,,,,,I too do, but have just discovered the connie 1.....IMHO it is much better. Just a thought..... +100 on the Sir Winstons


I've heard good things about the Connies too but they never hit my radar screen. Maybe I'll give 'em a shot, but not sure if it'll be in this order. I got a fiver of Sir Winnies and had my first one about 3 or 4 weeks ago and it was superb. Hard decision ahead on that one - do I fork over that kind of dough for one box? Then again, I could spend a tad more and get a box of larger-sized Cohibas or less for Trinidad REs, which was simply the best cigar I've ever tasted.

All of this is moot, however, until prices drop about 20%. I also have a 15% discount code from one of the big vendors that I plan to use on a major purchase.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

I seem to have $11 of cash rewards I can abuse over and over. 

they're supposed to go away after you use them (which i did) but they're still showing up everytime I put an order together and it lets me deduct that $11 before checking out (not that I have yet). but it was saying I could pick up a box of sig 4's for $190. 

still $11 doesn't make up for $20-$40 price swings. hopefully the cash rewards are still around when prices come back down :smoke:


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's exactly right Stephen many ship out of Gray Market warehouses in *. When inventory goes up prices go down.


Not sure I'd be naming the country of origin on a public forum. ...but that's just me.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

The problem is that when inventory finally stocks up again and they have enough to (hopefully) lower prices, it's all lime-green 2010 stock! I want some 08s, dammit! Hehe...


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's why i try to use sites that charge in dollars!:smoke:


Right on!


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Well there goes the prices up again...

Maybe its about time for a 15% off sale....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Son Of Thor said:


> Well there goes the prices up again...


Really stinks but don't fret the holiday's are upon us . I think there are going to be sales up the ying yang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:madgrin::madgrin::madgrin::madgrin::madgrin::madgrin::madgrin::madgrin::madgrin::madgrin::madgrin::madgrin::madgrin:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

They are just raising the prices 30% slowly so when the sales come online they can give us 20% off. :madgrin:


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks like you guys beat me to my edited post about getting ready for a sale... lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> They are just raising the prices 30% slowly so when the sales come online they can give us 20% off. :madgrin:


Still charging 10% more than they should :rotfl:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Still charging 10% more than they should :rotfl:


That was my point Tony. To be honest, with our dollar soaring to record highs against the greenback & euro I couldnt care less. The prices I'm seeing right now are only about 3% higher than they were 2 months ago. Take anything more than 4% off that & it's a win for me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> That was my point Tony. To be honest, with our dollar soaring to record highs against the greenback & euro I couldnt care less. The priced I'm seeing right now are only about 3% higher than they were 2 months ago. Take anything more than 4% off that & it's a win for me.


Agreed my brother they never really give anything away unless its something that they want to get rid of!.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

You guys know that there have been recent arrests of some very high level officials in the Cuban tobacco industry, right? I was reading some speculation, which seemed pretty well informed, that the gray market vendors were going to suffer supply issues as a result.

Makes sense. If some part of the malfeasance involved channeling cigars, directly or indirectly, to unauthorized distributors, and those distribution points dry up, I think we are in for some price inflation.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> You guys know that there have been recent arrests of some very high level officials in the Cuban tobacco industry, right? I was reading some speculation, which seemed pretty well informed, that the gray market vendors were going to suffer supply issues as a result.
> 
> Makes sense. If some part of the malfeasance involved channeling cigars, directly or indirectly, to unauthorized distributors, and those distribution points dry up, I think we are in for some price inflation.


This is true Stephen i read the same story. Personally i think its all a bunch of B.S. Just a reason to raise prices. We will see what happens i guess!layball:


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

I hadn't heard that before, but after doing a little digging, I see:



> Without repeating what you have already heard...
> 
> Most important for consumers is the shake-up in the gray market pipeline. One of the major providers to Geneva has been put on ice, and others are likely to follow in his footsteps. There is likely to be measurable differences for those shopping discount websites in the upcoming year.
> 
> ...


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

I see that... I like buying, but I don't have to buy. I have enough if they think raising the prices is the right thing to do. Like others have said, I will wait until the holidays and see what happens. My Visa will thank me.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Having read through those threads over on the CA boards, it's interesting to see that half the people on there are convinced that stuff that comes off of "grey market" sites is "not real," in the sense that it goes out the back door of the factory and is channeled to these third-party suppliers by "extra-official" means. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but as far as I see it is: the tobacco is the same, the production is the same, the boxes are the same...only differences (if the stories are true) are price and which door of the factory it goes out of. That's fine by me...


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I think its a question of provenance more than authenticity.

If my supplier buys through the official distribution channels, I can trace the cigars back to the factory. Especially now with the bar codes. I know they are authentic because I know their provenance.

Buying on the gray market is more of a gamble, since we don't really know exactly how those cigars came into the possession of the vendor, so their provenance can't be verified. In fact, the reason the bar codes are cut off many boxes is to prevent tracing them, so whomever diverted them into the gray market can't be called out.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Okay, after seeing prices go up again across the board, including on cheapies like Fonseca that are usually passed over for these bumps, within a few hours of my last post...and having looked into the Habanos' purging of the "grey market" guys, I was spooked enough to make an order.

Great sales ploy, in any case! I was frightened enough by the prospect of continually rising prices/dwindling stock! If I were them, I'd have a "stock-sourcing crisis" more often!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Frinkiac7 said:


> Having read through those threads over on the CA boards, it's interesting to see that half the people on there are convinced that stuff that comes off of "grey market" sites is "not real," in the sense that it goes out the back door of the factory and is channeled to these third-party suppliers by "extra-official" means.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but as far as I see it is: the tobacco is the same, the production is the same, the boxes are the same...only differences (if the stories are true) are price and which door of the factory it goes out of. That's fine by me...


I wouldn't take to much solace in what goes on in that nut house. Between the flame wars. Schmuckling giving 100 points to fresh rolled cigars. There is not exactly a wealth of information to be gotten at C.A.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

CA = cigar @sylum (wont let me spell it correctly w/o censoring it) or cigar afficionado? 


anyway. glad i'm not putting in any orders for a while. this past month killed me as far as bills went (NJ car insurance is the worst). i could almost buy a box of gran reservas for the insurance I pay. I'll just ride it out and wait for the holidays.


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

Now, in my case it has me *ahem* fuming mad. Today or tomorrow I expect to get the insurance settlement for the water leak that destroyed my humidors and stash of high-end sticks in August. I'd planned to make a big 4-figure order but ain't no way that's happening now unfortunately. 

If the stories are right and the backdoor supply route has been cut off, I have to wonder whether we'll ever see the prices we've been enjoying for the last while again?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

PJD said:


> Now, in my case it has me *ahem* fuming mad. Today or tomorrow I expect to get the insurance settlement for the water leak that destroyed my humidors and stash of high-end sticks in August. I'd planned to make a big 4-figure order but ain't no way that's happening now unfortunately.
> 
> If the stories are right and the backdoor supply route has been cut off, I have to wonder whether we'll ever see the prices we've been enjoying for the last while again?


not sure I agree, but like an old Lt. Col once told me
"When a door closes, you can be sure there's a window open somewhere"....At a minimum, if some close, Supply will increase, helping to stabilize things....Can you tell I am a "Half-full" kind of guy ...


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Has anybody noticed a trend of price increases before the holidays? I haven't been in the CC game long enough to know.


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

I sure hope you're right, but I just look at what happens with gasoline prices. Once there's a huge and sudden jump, reductions are slow and incremental, and rarely go back below the original price. I'd planned to buy all of next summer's smokes this week (plus a box of Reyes for the winter). Guess I'll keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best but I seriously doubt we'll see a 30% drop between now and Christmas.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> not sure I agree, but like an old Lt. Col once told me
> "When a door closes, you can be sure there's a window open somewhere"....At a minimum, if some close, Supply will increase, helping to stabilize things....Can you tell I am a "Half-full" kind of guy ...


*Hope you are correct....the $5 ones are now $6 in the blink of an eye. The waiting game begins...................:bored:*


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

PJD said:


> I sure hope you're right, but I just look at what happens with gasoline prices. Once there's a huge and sudden jump, reductions are slow and incremental, and rarely go back below the original price. I'd planned to buy all of next summer's smokes this week (plus a box of Reyes for the winter). Guess I'll keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best but I seriously doubt we'll see a 30% drop between now and Christmas.


Upward price stickiness. It sucks!


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I don't really see what the problem is ... didn't you guys see the new "special?" Fifteen Cohiba Grand Reservas for only $1,600! 

Quit complaining and jump on it!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

Rodeo said:


> I don't really see what the problem is ... didn't you guys see the new "special?" Fifteen Cohiba Grand Reservas for only $1,600!
> 
> Quit complaining and jump on it!


Yeah, I caught that. And I thought the Behikes were expensive. Sheesh.

.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> I don't really see what the problem is ... didn't you guys see the new "special?" Fifteen Cohiba Grand Reservas for only $1,600!
> 
> Quit complaining and jump on it!


I bet they'll move a bunch of those real quick! LOL

and then once they meet sales goals, prices will drop again. so everyone quick! buy buy buy!!


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Cletus said:


> Yeah, I caught that. And I thought the Behikes were expensive. Sheesh.
> .


I nearly fell out of my chair when I saw that. I looked silly in front of my coworkers, I'm sure.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> I don't really see what the problem is ... didn't you guys see the new "special?" Fifteen Cohiba Grand Reservas for only $1,600!
> 
> Quit complaining and jump on it!


That's a joke right STEVE?:biggrin1:
I say that because i had a chance to grab them at 1,500 and passed!:doh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cletus said:


> Yeah, I caught that. And I thought the Behikes were expensive. Sheesh.
> 
> .


The BE-Hikes are a steal!:biggrin1:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's a joke right STEVE?:biggrin1:
> I say that because i had a chance to grab them at 1,500 and passed!:doh:


Hmmm so I guess $1255 would be an EXCELLENT deal?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Hmmm so I guess $1255 would be an EXCELLENT deal?


You bet!:biggrin1:


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Prices at one site seem to have reverted to the levels of 2-3 weeks ago! Even some of the "on sale" items list the new "sale price" as lower that what the official price was.

Sounds like website error for them...in any case, am going to try and take advantage now and see if I can't get in at these good prices!


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Has anybody else noticed the Cohiba Robustos sitting pretty in the 15er right now?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Just like anything else anybody notice the price of gas rising. Come November they will drop like a brick just in time for elections.:madgrin:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Can anyone from experience say that prices will fall here in the next 3-6 weeks? If so, I'll hold off on buying some sticks. I'm looking to stock up, but I can wait a few weeks if needed if the prices will come down. I wasn't sure if shops have some really good deals for the holidays or not.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

can never really say for sure. the last price hike i saw lasted about 6 weeks maybe. I just went on a spending freeze during that time anyway just cuz I was broke so it all worked out.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The only think you can know for certain is that things will change. Sales are common, but who know if in the next 3 weeks.
Recent history shows that with 15% increase comes 10% sales. 
PS
Not all prices went up...


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

Frinkiac7 said:


> Prices at one site seem to have reverted to the levels of 2-3 weeks ago!Even some of the "on sale" items list the new "sale price" as lower that what the official price was.
> 
> Sounds like website error for them...in any case, am going to try and take advantage now and see if I can't get in at these good prices!


Yes, this is a bit odd. I noticed that Party Shorts are considerably cheaper than several other sites I've checked. Does this simply mean they have a shedload of Shorts to move now? Or maybe more website pricing errors? I always think back to one of the rules of buying habanos: If the price is too good to be true then they're most likely fakes. But I've been pleased with this site so I'm a little conflicted.

Did you pull the trigger on anything?

.
.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

hmmm i noticed some prices have dropped. my favorite monte #4's are down to 102 a box... i may have to incur some debt...


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Not all prices went up...


That was my point with the Cohiba Robustos. I thought they were a deal before. Now, I'm glad I didn't jump on it then.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

yep...debt incurred.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, same here. I'm totally falling for whatever these gimmicks are...but Party PCEs are pretty dang cheap as they came up in this latest adjustment, so I snapped some up.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

In another month or so is when i stock up for winter!
Just a squirrel trying to get a nut!:beerchug:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Damn it, sucked in again !!...now I know why women have so many shoes !! :brick:


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

cigar loco said:


> Damn it, sucked in again !!...now I know why women have so many shoes !! :brick:


Nah, it's like they say: "A woman['s shoe] is only a woman['s shoe], but a good cigar is a smoke!" Completely different from our situation...we are not at all addicts and fiends for cigars...we have control, dammit! *Places another order.*


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

I almost pulled the trigger on an order in the morning and fortunately I didn't. Huge price drop in the afternoon. ...now I should be set for winter.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I was holding out. They got me anyway! Just hope I dont get the free mold they ship on occasion. :hmm::tsk::tsk::tsk:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> In another month or so is when i stock up for winter!
> Just a squirrel trying to get a nut!:beerchug:


*There may be a hidden message here. Trying to decipher. Please send help.* :boohoo: :boom:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> *There may be a hidden message here. Trying to decipher. Please send help.* :boohoo: :boom:


I sat there looking at that post for a while, myself. I thought about it and decided that, if he meant anything by it, I didn't want to know.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> *There may be a hidden message here. Trying to decipher. Please send help.* :boohoo: :boom:





Scardinoz said:


> I sat there looking at that post for a while, myself. I thought about it and decided that, if he meant anything by it, I didn't want to know.


Just waiting for the holiday sales is what i meant so i can stock up .And hoard some cigars like squirrels hoard nuts. No hidden meanings guys you know me i am a straight shooter!:wink::biggrin::drum:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just waiting for the holiday sales is what i meant so i can stock up .And hoard some cigars like squirrels hoard nuts. No hidden meanings guys you know me i am a straight shooter!:wink::biggrin::drum:


Straight shooting? Nuts? Tony? Nup, I dont want to know anymore as it's gonna get messy methinks! LMAO. :biglaugh:


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Straight shooting? Nuts? Tony? Nup, I dont want to know anymore as it's gonna get messy methinks! LMAO. :biglaugh:


I bet Tony's about to get a pigdog.

*****NSFW*****

*



**.*


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Cletus said:


> I bet Tony's about to get a pigdog.
> 
> *****NSFW*****
> 
> ...


You cant use Uncle Chopper against us, he'd bite your head off & sh*t down your neck instead. As KBW said, DILLIGAF. LMAO.:biggrin:


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> You cant use Uncle Chopper against us, he'd bite your head off & sh*t down your neck instead. As KBW said, DILLIGAF. LMAO.:biggrin:


Actually, I was giving props to Tony (Effin' SPOT ON, Bevin!).

BTW, shouldn't you be asleep??

And you lost me with the last sentence. Who TF is KBW, and WFT is DILLIGAF? More Australian humor?

.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Cletus said:


> Actually, I was giving props to Tony (Effin' SPOT ON, Bevin!).
> 
> BTW, shouldn't you be asleep??
> 
> ...


7.30AM so no, I'm just starting my day mate. Confusion? That was my intent.
KBW = Kevin Bloody Wilson
DILLIGAF = Do I Look Like I Give A F**k (A song of his):biglaugh:
*NSFW!*





LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

That was complete and utter AWESOME!!!!

Good on you mate!


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> 7.30AM so no, I'm just starting my day mate. Confusion? That was my intent.
> KBW = Kevin Bloody Wilson
> DILLIGAF = Do I Look Like I Give A F**k (A song of his):biglaugh:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Stinkdyr said:


> Tashaz said:
> 
> 
> > 7.30AM so no, I'm just starting my day mate. Confusion? That was my intent.
> ...


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Stinkdyr said:
> 
> 
> > "Can I feel your t*ts, or would you show em to me?" LMAO
> ...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

On a *VERY!* NSFW tangent, try this.






ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Some of you have way to much time on your hands...
Gotta steal that video..


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

"I'm a people person..."

Great stuff!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Some of you have way to much time on your hands...
> Gotta steal that video..


Just trying to help those out of a job! :whoo:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Just trying to help those out of a job! :whoo:


No doubt that advice will help many _out of a job!_ :bowl: :biglaugh::wink:


----------

